# HAST problem



## Paul-LKW (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all:
I just created a HAST file system and then a ZFS pool and data set, but I find once the box is reboot the HAST status will become "init" and the ZFS mount point disappeared and finally I need to `hastctl role primary` to make it change the role after that I could use `zfs list -t all` to see the mount point but use `mount` still do not see the mount point in standard output, I am thinking will it because I still not created the secondary HAST box caused this, or does it abnormal?

Thanks for any advice.
Paul.LKW


----------

